
Dickmann's Autonomous Cars, 1980s [video] - tobijkl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HbVWm7wdmE
======
mc32
This is the first time I saw anything about this. It’s different than Caltrans
+ UC Berkeley we’re doing as they used RTOS and road sensors, but this
seemingly is mostly using cameras to assess navigation. It’s pretty neat for
the time albeit in quite predictable traffic.

------
melling
He says he started in 1977 on the vision system.

[https://ethw.org/Oral-History:Ernst_Dickmanns](https://ethw.org/Oral-
History:Ernst_Dickmanns)

“ And of course, what you could observe was at every PhD generation, I say 4-5
years, the computing power increased by a factor of 10. So within 15 years, we
started 1977, from '80-95, this is a factor of 1000 in computing power. ”

We’re at 1 million times in computing power by now?

~~~
DaiPlusPlus
> We’re at 1 million times in computing power by now?

And according to a friend of mine with expertise in GPU programming, Tesla's
HW3 chips still simply aren't powerful enough to run a sufficient NN for real-
time world scene reconstruction from streaming video (indeed, the demos that
Tesla has done were using water-cooled supercomputers sitting in the
trunk/cargo-area). But here's to hoping!

------
anonu
I wonder how much of the research and technology from that time has trickled
into today's tech?

When I was in college in the early 2000s, the DARPA challenge was all the
rage. I feel a lot of the r&d from that time had direct influence on today's
tech.

Semi autonomous vehicles have been around for a very long time... But the tech
still has a ways to go to get to full autonomy.

------
tim333
It's surprising how similar it is to modern Teslas, forty or so years later.

